# Jar of Pickles Pub



## Badger (Jan 28, 2014)

There's a record of a pub on this site back to 1794 on the net. A further dig into one of the local history books showed that at some point during the 1830's the site was purchased by Elgoods Brewery & that the pub had been extended & the present building constructed by about 1870. It was continually licensed & occupied from 1794 until the final tenant, a Mr Mattless sadly died in 2005. Mr Mattless was given a special mention in the said history book as apparently he could name every licensee from himself back to 1794! The site was acquired by a construction company & a planning application was submitted & granted to demolish the pub & the adjoining houses in favour of building 19 new houses. This has met with serious opposition from local residents due to modifications that will have to be made to houses in the proximity & also the road itself to allow positioning of the entrance to the new estate-which is why I assume it's still standing....... On a personal note, my Grandparents had a shop & house over the road from here when my Father & Uncle were growing up & I assume that they would have frequented this place. Sadly they are no longer here to ask.....
Anyway, On with the show. Visited with Mrs Badger & the ever inspirational Nikokas on a poxy wet cold day!




P1260133 by badger245, on Flickr
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/images/smilies/icon_evil.gif

The bottom floor was split into three seperate bars. This was the largest, with plenty of interesting stuff to sift through. Evidence of a pool table could still be seen & quite a cool Winmau dartboard remained on the wall.




P1260061 by badger245, on Flickr

Found a few pictures in the second bar, apparently this is the ladies darts team from 1980something...




P1260109 by badger245, on Flickr

And in the third bar Nikokas spotted these ghosts of horse brasses, no doubt caused by excessive use of Brasso over the years.




P1260124 by badger245, on Flickr

Also in the third bar was this.....




P1260058 by badger245, on Flickr

The ground floor also revealed the entrance to the cellar. Unfortunately it was flooded by this watery beer mess which Mrs Badger scientifically measured with a broom handle at over 1 metre deep. I'm assuming this is due to some kind of internal leak as there is a river over the road & the water level of that was much lower than this.




P1260065 by badger245, on Flickr

The first floor was split between a kitchen, bathrooms & bedrooms. Nikokas has a thing about bathrooms. I have a thing about country style kitchens. I long to find an Aga/ Rayburn/Esse range cooker but this time I had to make do with this shite. I suppose it's a reminder of how the occupants lived.....




P1260067 by badger245, on Flickr

This made me snigger a bit... From about '87 I guess?




P1260073 by badger245, on Flickr

There were random reminders scattered across all the bedrooms of the occupants, two rooms specifically seemed to ache of children who had flown the nest.




P1260074 by badger245, on Flickr




P1260087 by badger245, on Flickr

The copper weasels had clearly been through the place & I assumed that the sinks had probably been valuable......




P1260089 by badger245, on Flickr

But apparently not.......Bastards!




P1260091 by badger245, on Flickr

Obligatory Charles & Di mug.




P1260085 by badger245, on Flickr

The top floor had apparently been used only for storage. I particularly liked these windows.




P1260080 by badger245, on Flickr

Back in the pub & the Copper weasels had also been in here too.....




P1260110 by badger245, on Flickr

Nikokas found this interesting looking barn out the back, sadly we couldn't find a way in & we were being observed by the staff at the kebab shop next door so we decided to flee. During the escape I managed to bang my head, nearly rip off my ear & almost lose my Snap-On hat before reaching back for it like some kind of crap Indiana Jones.




P1260129 by badger245, on Flickr

As we left I decided to try & get some more outside pictures. Just as I took this a Lorry came hurtling along the road & soaked me like Butler did to Blakey at the start of Mutiny on the Buses much to Mrs Badger & Nikokas' amusement.




P1260135 by badger245, on Flickr

Thanks for looking. You can see more if you really want to on my flickr photostream- badger245, which you are welcome to look at. Thanks again.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 28, 2014)

Really enjoyed pics and write up loved the 80's darts team. Don't worry it won't be long until you bag you first aga, I can still remember mine.....


----------



## smiler (Jan 28, 2014)

I detest it when enjoying a nose around a new explore and find the metal thieves have bin in, Lovely report and Pics, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 29, 2014)

Great set of photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nikokas (Jan 29, 2014)

It was a fun and quite cozy explore 

So everyone knows I have a thing about Bathrooms , these were a bit of a disappointment for me ...

Now some of my photos .

The Dart Board




DSCF4030 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

The Cigarette Machine (Just loved it)




Copy of DSCF3946 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

The flooded cellar




DSCF3961 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr




DSCF3963 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

Kitchen




DSCF3970 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

The very "deep ? profound" reading style




DSCF3982 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

Bathroom(s)




DSCF4008 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr




DSCF4009 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr




DSCF4010 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr




DSCF4011 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

What you guys might not know is that I have been riding horses for 20 years , so this was my favourite decorative "thingy" 




DSCF3999 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

The usual "selfie" no finish




DSCF4048 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

Badger, thanks for the invite and the complement !


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 29, 2014)

Good pictures of an interesting find.


----------



## Badger (Jan 29, 2014)

Badger, thanks for the invite and the complement ![/QUOTE]

Any time mate, hopefully next one will be drier & warmer!

You've certainly shown the quagmire in the cellar better than I did. We'll have to go back & look closer at that red door.


----------



## Nikokas (Jan 29, 2014)

I think WE have a thing with closed doors !!!

I think I might have found the "next one", it's dry and with no cars driving near by


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 29, 2014)

Lovely shots both of you! Still a lot left to see then  
Cheers for sharing, my fave is also the 80's darts team!


----------



## Badger (Jan 29, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Lovely shots both of you! Still a lot left to see then
> Cheers for sharing, my fave is also the 80's darts team!


 Thanks Urban X. That means a lot to me coming from someone as experienced as you.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 29, 2014)

The ciggy machine is a bit of alright.


----------



## fannyadams (Jan 29, 2014)

I bet those pickled onions are delicious  Enjoyed this, thanx


----------



## wombles (Jan 29, 2014)

Love the pictures! I have a huge interest in the 1980s which extends from programmes (only fools, bullseye etc) through to the music, films, fashion and pretty much everything about it (even though I was a nipper in the 80s and only 10 years old at the end of the decade). But seeing the darts photos and poster was phenomenal! Well done sir!


----------



## Nikokas (Jan 30, 2014)

fannyadams said:


> I bet those pickled onions are delicious  Enjoyed this, thanx



I think they were eggs ... Didn't try them out to make sure


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done guys, good report. I do love the circa 1986 frizzy perms in the photo. Reminds me of my sister at the time........


----------



## cheesecrisps (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't comment very often but could I just say how much I admire each an every one that have the guts to go into these places and share your great photography skills with all off use so THANK YOU EACH AND EVERY ONE OFF YOU.


----------



## Soxmilligex (Jan 31, 2014)

Very entertaining images of a pub that would've been full to the toilet doors with punters. Cinzano bianco for the ladies, maybe a pint of cider for Sandra. A strip of raffle tickets might win the deluxe Clairol hair curlers, or a case of Black Label. Cant even see Dave playing darts for the smokey haze. 

Thanks for sharing Nikokas and the Badgers

Regards
Soxmilligex


----------



## Pilot (Feb 1, 2014)

Cracking set - and I love the little commentaries on each shot. Thank you.


----------



## alex76 (Feb 1, 2014)

Always sad seeing a pub in a sad state as being in the pub game myself... can I ask a question I looked at a pub which looks similar but was sealed tighter than a nun's flower purse and without giving the location away has it got a river cross the road if it is thanks for sharing as drove past a few times and wanted to know how she looked inside


----------



## Badger (Feb 2, 2014)

alex76 said:


> Always sad seeing a pub in a sad state as being in the pub game myself... can I ask a question I looked at a pub which looks similar but was sealed tighter than a nun's flower purse and without giving the location away has it got a river cross the road if it is thanks for sharing as drove past a few times and wanted to know how she looked inside



Well now sir..... That would be telling wouldn't it? However if you look at the caption above the cellar picture you may find your answer.......


----------



## Badger (Feb 2, 2014)

Nikokas said:


> I think they were eggs ... Didn't try them out to make sure


Definitely onions. We have another picture of them from behind & it says Haywards on the jar.


----------



## Ace5150 (Feb 5, 2014)

Amusing notes to accompany the pics made me smile.
Good work all of you


----------



## alex76 (Feb 5, 2014)

Think I found it pickle jar inn  nice one dude


----------



## djrich (Feb 14, 2014)

Great pics! That old ciggy machine was made by a Bristol company called PVM (Precision Vending Machines) and it looks like a double bank four column model. (I'm a wealth of info on old vending machines)


----------

